
Official DeepNude Algorithm - sharjeelsayed
https://github.com/deepinstruction/deepnude_official
======
netsec_burn
It looks like the writer forgot to omit some .pyc files which disclose their
name. Searching for their name and "DeepNude" on Google locates some
interesting articles (some of which are removed due to EU data protection
laws) with their name, age, and location. Anonymity is hard.

------
zxcvbn4038
If Rule34 holds true there is a paired dataset that could be used for better
results — and yes a quick Google search reveals entire websites dedicated to
showing the same person in the same pose with and without clothing.

What this project ignores is that there is a LONG list of people I’d rather
see with MORE clothes. Take Kim Kardashian for instance, every time I see her
I’m like man wish she was wearing rain boots, a wind breaker, and a trench
coat, a parka, a scarf, gloves, a sombrero, sunglasses, hockey mask, basically
throw the entire Bass Pro Shop winter catalog at her and give my delicate eyes
a break.

------
AgentOrange1234
Hrmn. I could be missing something, and I’m generally for freedom and all. But
working on this seems like a shitty thing to do. What is this for, other than
harassment?

~~~
randyrand
Would you argue that porn has no benefit?

Id argue that billions of people have more enjoyable lives because of porn.

That’s not to dismiss the potential for misuse.

~~~
AgentOrange1234
I would not argue at all against porn.

However, I think the consent of the participants is a bare minimum for
acceptability, and this seems to violate that directly.

~~~
randyrand
> What is this for, other than harassment?

I was answering that question you posed. It's not just for harassment. It's
mostly for porn.

------
devoply
Something to consider:

From Wikipedia: “X-Ray Specs are an American novelty item, purported to allow
the user to see through or into solid objects. In reality the glasses merely
create an optical illusion; no X-rays are involved. The current paper version
is sold under the name "X-Ray Spex"; a similar product is sold under the name
"X-Ray Gogs".”

“X-Ray Specs consist of an outsized pair of glasses with plastic frames and
white cardboard "lenses" printed with concentric red circles, and emblazoned
with the legend "X-RAY VISION".

“The "lenses" consist of two layers of cardboard with a small hole about 6
millimetres (0.24 in) in diameter punched through both layers. The user views
objects through the holes. A feather is embedded between the layers of each
lens. The vanes of the feathers are so close together that light is
diffracted, causing the user to receive two slightly offset images. For
instance, if viewing a pencil, one would see two offset images of the pencil.
Where the images overlap, a darker image is obtained, supposedly giving the
illusion that one is seeing the graphite embedded within the body of the
pencil. As may be imagined, the illusion is not particularly convincing.

“X-Ray Specs were long advertised with the slogan "See the bones in your hand,
see through clothes!" Some versions of the advertisement featured an
illustration of a young man using the X-Ray Specs to examine the bones in his
hand while a voluptuous woman stood in the background, as though awaiting her
turn to be "X-rayed".

------
buboard
As they say, Porn drives innovation in tech. I expect to see this being used
to make the next spiderman/woman.

~~~
goldcd
maybe not 'porn' \- but I would pay good money to see say Citizen Kane
performed by a bunch of deep-nudists.

First person who creates the Chrome plugin that will nudify all photos will be
a millionaire.

~~~
buboard
how does one make money from a chrome plugin?

------
deepnude
You can download it here:
[https://sites.google.com/view/deepnude/home](https://sites.google.com/view/deepnude/home)

------
kemonocode
Looks like it got 404'd. Taken down by GitHub themselves, or by the original
creator?

------
democracy
"But after 12 hours of launch, due to viral articles and clickbaits, the
software had been hacked and modified. With multiple illecit DeepNude version
in the web, anonymous and unknown users, virus and malware, the assumption of
security dissolved soon. There are no valid security systems, when hackers
from all over the world attack you."

What does it mean???

~~~
zrobotics
The version they were attempting to sell would watermark the images as fakes;
these systems were removed. They decided to open source the project & stop
selling it, since they saw no feasible way to prevent these reverse-
engineering attacks.

------
crb002
Why is there not DeepCat? Turns everyone into kitteh.

~~~
crb002
Absolutely serious. Whimsical applications should drown out the pervs in the
DeepX space.

------
jasonhansel
How has GitHub not yet banned this??

~~~
JonAtkinson
Why should it be banned?

~~~
jasonhansel
It can be used to create pornographic images of strangers without their
consent. I'm honestly surprised that you _don 't_ find it objectionable.

~~~
zeliard
Photoshop has been used for that for decades. Why not ban Photoshop?

~~~
LeonB
In Queensland, under Revenge Porn laws:

> “The new laws also cover photoshopped images – where an image has been
> altered to look like a person is portrayed in an intimate way.”
> \--[http://statements.qld.gov.au/Statement/2019/2/13/revenge-
> por...](http://statements.qld.gov.au/Statement/2019/2/13/revenge-porn-now-a-
> criminal-offence)

